# The Mignon departs Bremerhaven on 10/12...



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

...and our car will be on it! We dropped off in Amsterdam on 9/30 and just got word that it's on it's way to Bremerhaven and is booked on the Mignon. Anyone else?


----------



## rayainsw (Mar 22, 2006)

According to Kathrin @ LogInOut, my 335iS is scheduled for this ship 
and this voyage.
Dropped in Munich on the 24th of Sept.
- Ray
Patiently waiting...



Merlosso said:


> ...and our car will be on it! We dropped off in Amsterdam on 9/30 and just got word that it's on it's way to Bremerhaven and is booked on the Mignon. Anyone else?


----------



## jhall1957 (May 31, 2006)

My 1M is on it! Dropped it on the 28th in Munich.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

My 2012 M3 will be there as well... drop off was on Oct 2nd. :thumbup:


----------



## kidvid (May 20, 2011)

*I'm on board!*

535X dropped off in Munich on Oct 1


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

Here is some info on the ship:

It's currently passing by Amsterdam on it's way to Bremerhaven. Will arrive on 10/11 and depart on 10/12.

Here is the schedule: http://sagaweb.2wglobal.com/AppSchedules/vesselSearch.do (enter "Mignon" for the schedule)

Here it is on the map: http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de...74.05429&centery=40.63655&zoom=5&type_color=7

And here's a video I found of the ship: 
http://youtu.be/NuPHof8C62Q


----------



## rayainsw (Mar 22, 2006)

*on the map*

Very nice - thanks!
- Ray



Merlosso said:


> Here it is on the map: http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de...74.05429&centery=40.63655&zoom=5&type_color=7


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Thank you very much!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

The Mignon is at the port in Bremerhaven awaiting our cars!

I checked the ships schedule again and it now has US port dates listed.

Halifax: 10/24
New York: 10/26
Baltimore: 10/28 <-- Where my car disembarks
Brunswick: 10/31
Charleston: 11/1


----------



## rayainsw (Mar 22, 2006)

Mine is scheduled to arrive in Brunswick - 
on Halloween...



Merlosso said:


> Baltimore: 10/28 <-- Where my car disembarks
> Brunswick: 10/31
> Charleston: 11/1


----------



## gsrthomas (Apr 26, 2004)

My car will be on the ALTAIR LEADER. I dropped it off on Oct 1st in Frankfurt.

How do I know when my car will arrive in Port Hueneme, CA?

Any other tracking sites other then Marine Tracker?


----------



## mikec171 (Jun 1, 2011)

Alright! Just found out my M3 Sedan will be on this ship as well! 

Taking performance delivery so it looks like it will arrive in Brunswick, GA on 31 October. Dropped in Munich on 2 October. Keeping my fingers crossed for possession of the car by Thanksgiving.
-Mike


----------



## rayainsw (Mar 22, 2006)

*departed...*

Ship has left and is underway...
- Ray
Waiting with fingers crossed that it will 
be in my garage by the day before Thanksgiving...


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

Finally! I have been checking all day but it kept showing as in port. It's a great feeling knowing that the journey has begun.


----------



## pheller (Jun 9, 2008)

jhall1957 said:


> My 1M is on it! Dropped it on the 28th in Munich.


As is Mine! We picked up in Munich on the same day, though I was around 5:30pm.

Hope you had a great trip! I sure did!

--phil


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

The ship is leaving the port in Belgium for Southampton as I type this.


----------



## jozefharkins (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you for these information


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

... it left the UK some time ago; Canada next.


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

I've been trying to find a weather forecast. I found a site that reports water temps and wave heights. It looks like 12-14 foot waves right now. I know nothing about sea travel; is that bad?

http://www.wunderground.com/MAR/HS/023.html?map=wave


----------



## Kappie (Jul 1, 2011)

Merlosso said:


> ...and our car will be on it! We dropped off in Amsterdam on 9/30 and just got word that it's on it's way to Bremerhaven and is booked on the Mignon. Anyone else?


We dropped off Sept 27 in Munich, so I'm thinking we are on is ship, although I havent confirmed just yet. Others that dropped off in Munich around same time are on, so I'll go with it for now. My CA also said it'd be arriving around 10/25, which also fits in with this ship. Maybe by Thanksgiving in will be ready at PDC!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

rayainsw said:


> Location shows at Brunswick this AM.
> 
> Position Recorded on: 2011-11-01T05:12:00 (UTC)
> Lat/Lon: 31.133909 / -81.538132
> ...


Where did you find that information? I've been using all common vessel tracking websites -except the ones that require payment- and all do not have the latest info except that it was in Baltimore last.


----------



## rayainsw (Mar 22, 2006)

*position*

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?MMSI=265491000

and click on

Latitude / Longitude: 31.13391° / -81.53813° (Map)

under: Last Position Received

[ Edit: 
it is not clear to me that is it in position to unload.... ? ]


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

rayainsw said:


> http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?MMSI=265491000
> 
> and click on
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Perhaps it already unloaded and it is ready to leave... kind of strange that among all the previous port stops there is no status/tracking info reported on this one in particular.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Discharged just 45 minutes ago... :bigpimp:


----------



## rayainsw (Mar 22, 2006)

Mine, too!
[ Another wait begins... ]



Technic said:


> Discharged just 45 minutes ago... :bigpimp:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

rayainsw said:


> Mine, too!
> [ Another wait begins... ]


Regardless of the Customs and VDC wait, the 2012 M3 have not cleared EPA certification yet; all MY2012 M3 have not been released from port since at least Sept 20.

So my wait looks that it will be much, much longer than normal. :dunno:


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

Technic said:


> Regardless of the Customs and VDC wait, the 2012 M3 have not cleared EPA certification yet; all MY2012 M3 have not been released from port since at least Sept 20.
> 
> So my wait looks that it will be much, much longer than normal. :dunno:


Maybe you're coming in at the tail end of the hold for certification and they will all be released soon.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Merlosso said:


> Maybe you're coming in at the tail end of the hold for certification and they will all be released soon.


Hopefully... it has not cleared customs yet and BMWNA is saying that it will take an extra 7-10 days to remove the hold... and that was yesterday. So it could be a photo-finish.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

"Liner Release" today... I would guess that it is at the VPC now. :thumbup:


----------



## mikec171 (Jun 1, 2011)

Woohoo!

Mine is in the same state - customs release and liner release.

I assume this means it's at VDC. When can we start the PDC scheduling? It has cleared customs. Who does that, my CA? 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

mikec171 said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> Mine is in the same state - customs release and liner release.
> 
> ...


Yes. :thumbup:


----------



## rayainsw (Mar 22, 2006)

*stuck ?*

As of this AM, mine still shows 'DISCHARGED' - 
- Ray
Feeling a bit left out here.....


mikec171 said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> Mine is in the same state - customs release and liner release.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

rayainsw said:


> As of this AM, mine still shows 'DISCHARGED' -
> - Ray
> Feeling a bit left out here.....


You should be fine, either a delay of the database update or it will be done today.

There are a lot of cars to go thru...


----------



## rayainsw (Mar 22, 2006)

*back in the club!*

Liner release 
brunswick, ga 
04-11-2011 11:55:09 
customs release


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

Approximately how long after getting off the ship should one realistically expect to see the "DISCHARGED" status?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Merlosso said:


> Approximately *how long after getting off the ship *should one realistically expect to see the "DISCHARGED" status?


Looking at other posts and in my particular case, 2-3 days on average between "Discharge" and "Liner Release". Getting off the ship is "Discharged", "Liner Released" is the car going to the VDC, I think.


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

Technic said:


> Looking at other posts and in my particular case, 2-3 days on average between "Discharge" and "Liner Release". Getting off the ship is "Discharged", "Liner Released" is the car going to the VDC, I think.


Thanks for the info. The ship arrived and then left but the W&W didn't show that the car actually got off. I checked agin a few minutes ago and all is well. Discharged with yesterday's date, as it should have been. It's on American soil now.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Merlosso said:


> Thanks for the info. The ship arrived and then left but the W&W didn't show that the car actually got off. I checked agin a few minutes ago and all is well. Discharged with yesterday's date, as it should have been. It's on American soil now.


The same happened with my car... 6 hours away and still too far.


----------



## rayainsw (Mar 22, 2006)

*??*

Any arrivals at Dealers from the Brunswick 'drop-off' ?
- Ray
Still no word on mine.......


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

rayainsw said:


> Any arrivals at Dealers from the Brunswick 'drop-off' ?
> - Ray
> Still no word on mine.......


What your CA is saying? All 2012 M3 were hold up by the EPA at the VDC but are supposed to be released today or tomorrow as the approval came down this afternoon. So mine still have at least another day to leave.

But in your case I guess that it should have been done at the VDC already as it has been there since at least last Friday without any hold. :dunno:


----------

